
Shields Down - filament
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/shields-down/
======
hoodoof
This article could be exactly the same except about your life
partner/significant other. If they can see a better option to the life that
you have together, i.e. being single or with someone else, then their shields
will go down and it's pretty much over unless somehow you fix it.

------
chrisbennet
I realize that a managers _job_ is to keep people around because it helps the
company. Sometimes though, people need to leave to grow and a manager should
be good with that, even helpful. A parent hasn't failed if their kids want to
move out on their own.

